# Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Boring Bland, overpriced, over-rated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Boring Bland, overpriced, over-rated*

I think the review title says it all.

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Boring Bland, overpriced, over-rated


----------

